# Flugpunkt -> Desolace Horde



## omma (5. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin erstmal,

ich finde den Flugpunkt in desolace einfach nicht, ich weiss der das bei der allianz bei der nijelspitze sein sein soll, bzw das dort irgendwie ein punkt is! ich habe den eingang gesehen, wo die beiden wachen stehen, aber finde über das gebirge einfach keinen weg! kann mir da jemand nen genauern weg sagen? führt der weg irgendwie bei sargeron lang?

danke für eure hilfe!

omma


----------



## scoti (5. Juli 2007)

FP befindest sich in Schattenflucht, unten links


----------



## Ares@nerathor (5. Juli 2007)

Am Ende des Bootsstegs um genau zu sein^^


----------



## omma (5. Juli 2007)

astrein ich danke euch!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (5. Juli 2007)

omma schrieb:


> astrein ich danke euch!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/spam
+150 Ruf mit Omma
/spamm off


----------



## Mardras (5. Juli 2007)

bogus666 schrieb:


> /spam
> +150 Ruf mit Omma
> /spamm off



wayne?


----------



## bogus666 (5. Juli 2007)

Mardras schrieb:


> wayne?



Bruce?


----------



## Mardras (5. Juli 2007)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Bruce?



lustig!






































nicht


----------



## bogus666 (5. Juli 2007)

Mardras schrieb:


> lustig!
> nicht



Peter!
doch


----------



## Finfizzle (13. September 2008)

Stimmt! 

Wayne war nicht lustig, sondern alt!

Bruche wiederum war lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. September 2008)

Finfizzle schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Wayne war nicht lustig, sondern alt!
> 
> ...



nix gegen den namen alt 
naja... wird glaub bald offtopic wenns mti dem flamen so
weitergeht xD


----------



## L-MWarFReak (13. September 2008)

Finfizzle schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Wayne war nicht lustig, sondern alt!
> 
> ...




Damit war "Bruce Wayne" gemeint (BATMAN) nicht Bruche, was auch immer das heißen soll^^


----------



## Odinol (13. September 2008)

/Votebann kiddies


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2008)

naja mitspamm need bald mal wieder ne runde postcounter zahl <.<


----------



## rofldiepofl (13. September 2008)

wegen sowas holt man einen 1 jahr alten thread wieder hoch -.-


----------



## Raminator (13. September 2008)

ach ich wollt jetzt auch spamen aber mir fällt nichts ein was ich sagen könnte




XD


----------



## L-MWarFReak (13. September 2008)

meine güte, manchmal sind erwachsene doch echt ne plage oder? bzw. erwachsene die niemals nie nie NIE spaß haben, oder andere spaß haben lassen wollen....


mfG


----------



## Raminator (13. September 2008)

lol garnicht aufgefallen das der thread so alt ist^^


----------



## Eriya (14. September 2008)

der thread läuft immerhin noch - nach einem jahr ^^

immerhin - 4 themenbezogene posts und der rest... nunja, um des zählers willen ^^


----------



## 1337Stalker (14. September 2008)

gogo, aus einem thema mehrere seiten machen obwohl nach dem 4. post alles geklärt wurde!! SPAM WAYNE LOL NOOBS OLOLO MIMIMI ?


----------



## Dark Guardian (14. September 2008)

Ich sehe hier seid der Ausgrabung nix themenbezogenes... außer Spamkiddies.

Typisch heutige Jugend... das wenn so nen Mist ejder amcht das Forum voller Schrott wäre interessiert die feinen Jugendlichen die "nur Spaß" wollen nicht.


----------



## Darkdax (14. September 2008)

/vote closen

Frage wurde beantwortet

greez


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2008)

Finfizzle schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Wayne war nicht lustig, sondern alt!
> 
> ...



Schlechter Start fürs erste Post.


----------

